# Soy Sauce based braising on a smoker



## Twoedge (Jul 2, 2019)

I use a soy sauce /brown sugar BBQ sauce I like to use on Country style pork ribs when grilling. Just recently purchased a Pit Boss smoker and am wanting to try smoking them. Do you think a soy sauce based BBQ sauce would make a good braise and what type of rub should be used with it to avoid majorly conflicting tastes?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 2, 2019)

I think you might be going in two different cooking style directions here.
First, you really don't need to braise CSRs if you are smoking them low and slow.
Also, I tend to think that braising would wash away any rub on the ribs.

You might want to consider marinating the CSRs in your soy based BBQ sauce for half an hour to an hour then smoke them. You could also pan them with some sauce while smoking which would be braising.

Or you could apply a little yellow mustard to the ribs and then apply any rub of your choosing to the ribs before smoking.

Or, use just SPOG and apply your sauce during the last hour.

Just my 2 ¢ worth.  But I would pick just one method.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 3, 2019)

What I've been doing with CSR is smoke them until they get around 140-150. Then finish them on the grill with the BBQ sauce.


----------



## Twoedge (Jul 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I think you might be going in two different cooking style directions here.
> First, you really don't need to braise CSRs if you are smoking them low and slow.
> Also, I tend to think that braising would wash away any rub on the ribs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twoedge (Jul 3, 2019)

New to smoking so no clue here. I have seen some people rub and slow cook and braise halfway through in a solution similar to their bbq and then raise the temp a little and sauce and cok to firmt hem back up a little. Others just slow cook till almost ready and start slathering on the BQ sauce


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 3, 2019)

Twoedge said:


> New to smoking so no clue here. I have seen some people rub and slow cook and braise halfway through in a solution similar to their bbq and then raise the temp a little and sauce and cok to firmt hem back up a little. Others just slow cook till almost ready and start slathering on the BQ sauce



There really isn't a hard set rule about how to go about doing this, so it is ok to experiment.  
I'd say try it and see if you like the results.  
As for me, I am more of an old school purist kind of guy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 3, 2019)

You are describing is Foiling. For CSR's 3-2-1 works, +/- depending on thickness. 3 hours on the rack smoking, 2 hours covered in a pan with your sauce mixture, followed by a hour or so back on the rack to the desired tenderness. All this is done at 225-250...JJ


----------

